# Caccia a Igor il russo, l'assassino di Budrio.



## admin (8 Aprile 2017)

Altissima tensione a Portomaggiore, tra Bologna e Ferrara. Le forze dell'ordine hanno rintracciato Igor il russo, il Rambo che ha ucciso il barista di Budrio. Il killer, però, è riuscito ad uccidere una guardia provinciale e ferendone un'altra. Nonostante sia stato fermato in un posto di blocco, è riuscito a fuggire. Ora è caccia all'uomo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia .. che fine..


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2017)

Sono state allertate le forze speciali, questo è un militare pronto ad uccidere, nascosto nel bosco è pericolosissimo


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2017)

Da prendere vivo e fargli le peggio cose


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2017)

Che schifo di paese che stiamo diventando...


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo di paese che stiamo diventando...



ma cosa c entra il paese con un pazzo rambo che non ha nulla da perdere?


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma cosa c entra il paese con un pazzo rambo che non ha nulla da perdere?



Doveva essere espulso sette anni fa. Invece è ancora a piede libero ad ammazzare gente.


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Doveva essere espulso sette anni fa. Invece è ancora a piede libero ad ammazzare gente.



Bisognerebbe licenziare o arrestare chi non ha fatto il proprio lavoro a sto punto.


----------



## Raryof (9 Aprile 2017)

Tanto lo beccano, cosa mangia in 'sti giorni? pesci crudi? dorme dentro animali morti?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Aprile 2017)

Perché continuano a chiamarlo "il russo" se è slavo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Da prendere vivo e fargli le peggio cose



Ma quale vivo? Così poi i nostri giudici del mengo lo liberano in poche ore? Questo va freddato a vista..senza manco l'intimazione ad arrendersi


----------



## Aragorn (10 Aprile 2017)

È a poco più di 50 km da dove abito, speriamo lo becchino in fretta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2017)

Ho letto che stanno usando pure un sensitivo per trovarlo


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2017)

Ma i droni? li usano? 
No il sensitivo, la cartomante, il mago Otelma.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che stanno usando pure un sensitivo per trovarlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Aprile 2017)

Il cerchio si stringe!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2017)

Uppo il topic.

E' passato più di un mese, ma come si fa???


----------



## sballotello (4 Maggio 2017)

c'erano i nostri uomini migliori


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uppo il topic.
> 
> E' passato più di un mese, ma come si fa???



Ma come? c'era pure il sensitivo.... che si fa ora? si chiede al Mago Otelma?


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Maggio 2017)

E quando lo prendono più a questo


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2017)

Sapete quanto costa questa trollata? 


200.000 euro al giorno. Fatevi due conti.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sapete quanto costa questa trollata?
> 
> 
> 200.000 euro al giorno. Fatevi due conti.



nESSUNA trollata.

Lo prenderanno, sono entrati in azione i cacciatori di Calabria (reparto altamente organizzato - Core Tier 3) e PIù team del GIS (Gruppo Intervento Speciali) dei Carabineri, uno dei 4 reparti che il ministero della difesa definisce CORE -TIER 1, ossia reparti speciali veri e propri secondo la dottrina stabilita dalla Nato.

Dovesse anche durare mesi, Igor non ha speranza contro questi operatori cosi qualificati.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Maggio 2017)

Due settimane fa si diceva fosse nella mia zona...si dice anche che si sposti nei canali respirando con una cannetta tipo aldo giovanni e giacomo...assurdo, ci faranno un film tra qualche anno...


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Due settimane fa si diceva fosse nella mia zona...si dice anche che si sposti nei canali respirando con una cannetta tipo aldo giovanni e giacomo...assurdo, ci faranno un film tra qualche anno...



Io sono della provincia di Modena (al confine con quella di Ferrara) e 'sti cavoli, nel ferrarese se vuole scappare è una manna dal cielo, si sposta per campi, ha sempre una visione totale di tutto quello che c'è attorno (specialmente dove è coltivato), mais e quant'altro, in più ci sono parecchie aziende agricole semi-abbandonate dove può tranquillamente nascondersi la notte e cibarsi di quello che trova in giro, secondo me tenterà pure di rapinare qualche casa quando sarà veramente all'estremo delle forze per nutrirsi, bruttissima situazione, per fortuna non abito lì attualmente.
Può tranquillamente rintanarsi vicino a qualche argine... ma io mi domando, ma usare i droni e setacciare tutta la zona? ho come l'impressione che non lo prenderanno mai vivo perché nel caso dovesse succedere si ammazza lui da solo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io sono della provincia di Modena (al confine con quella di Ferrara) e 'sti cavoli, nel ferrarese se vuole scappare è una manna dal cielo, si sposta per campi, ha sempre una visione totale di tutto quello che c'è attorno (specialmente dove è coltivato), mais e quant'altro, in più ci sono parecchie aziende agricole semi-abbandonate dove può tranquillamente nascondersi la notte e cibarsi di quello che trova in giro, secondo me tenterà pure di rapinare qualche casa quando sarà veramente all'estremo delle forze per nutrirsi, bruttissima situazione, per fortuna non abito lì attualmente.
> Può tranquillamente rintanarsi vicino a qualche argine... ma io mi domando, ma usare i droni e setacciare tutta la zona? ho come l'impressione che non lo prenderanno mai vivo perché nel caso dovesse succedere si ammazza lui da solo.



Sisi chissà...beh io sono veneto. Nella mia zona tra campi, pinete ecc può andare un po dove vuole...i capi son pieni di vecchie case abbandonate dove può nascondersi


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2017)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> nESSUNA trollata.
> 
> Lo prenderanno, sono entrati in azione i cacciatori di Calabria (reparto altamente organizzato - Core Tier 3) e PIù team del GIS (Gruppo Intervento Speciali) dei Carabineri, uno dei 4 reparti che il ministero della difesa definisce CORE -TIER 1, ossia reparti speciali veri e propri secondo la dottrina stabilita dalla Nato.
> 
> Dovesse anche durare mesi, Igor non ha speranza contro questi operatori cosi qualificati.



Beh, ci mancherebbe. Sono in mille contro uno. Ma è già una trollata, considerato che tale caccia dura da più di un mese. 

Se non lo trovassero andrebbero radiati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2017)

Siamo a due mesi circa di latitanza. Ogni mese in più che passa uppo il topic per non dimentare sto scandalo.

Sarà ancora in Italia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo a due mesi circa di latitanza. Ogni mese in più che passa uppo il topic per non dimentare sto scandalo.
> 
> Sarà ancora in Italia?



Che pagliacciata.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Ma quindi? L'hanno preso? È veramente in Italia ? Capisco l'essere militare e il saper sopravvivere... ma un esercito contro 1?!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2017)

3 mesi di latitanza 

Tempo fa addirittura ha spedito una cartolina al comando di polizia per pigliarli per il culo 

Probabile che sia stato un mitomane a farlo, ma non escluderei sia qualcuno vicino a sto qua.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2017)

Idolo assoluto


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2017)

Un capolavoro della tragicommedia. Più commedia che tragedia.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2017)

In quella zona alcuni contadini sono più pericolosi di lui, se si è imbattuto in uno di loro a quest'ora sta vedendo crescere il mais dalla parte delle radici....

La cosa che fa più schifo è la gente che lo erge a idolo perché ha preso/prende per il culo la polizia ecc... ma ha pure lasciato morti per strada...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

abito in zona 
un ex comandante dei carabinieri c'ha detto che avevano usato le sue vecchie unità 
avevano la possibilità di spararli però non è partito l'ordine per timore 

poi c'ha confermato che già bello che andato.. e scappato 
infatti non ne parlano + al telegiornale/giornali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Novembre 2017)

Mi ero dimenticato di questo, me l'ha ricordato una puntata di un telefilm...

Non so chi era che diceva che sarebbe stato preso sicuramente visto che c'erano sotto le forze speciali, era solo una questione di tempo.

Manca poco ed è passato un anno. 

Se uno è un po' sgamato e non è un completo ******* può ammazzare gente e non venir preso senza problemi


----------

